# Hoof Trimmer Sharpening



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Do any of y'all find the need to sharpen your hoof trimmers? Mine seem to be getting dull, and I only have 5 goats and haven't even had them 6 months! What do you use to sharpen them? I have those little orange ones from Hoegger's... Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I take them to a saw sharping place


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you know of one local Sondra? And about how much it was to get them sharpened? I trimmed hooves today and boy are mine dull.
Theresa


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I have had great success using a honing stone from the hardware store.

P


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Will have to ask DH Theresa but tis on hwy 199 or 730 twards you. Can't remember


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

At Academy, you can get a sharpening set made by Lansky. It has a clamp that holds the blade, with holes that set the proper angle. Several stones from coarse to fine. I haven't tried it on shears, but it'll put an edge on my Buck knife that'll shave hair.

Tom


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Tom, do you mean Academy Sports? I wonder if any sporting goods store would have this? I'd need that angle setting device, b/c knowing me, I'd get the wrong angle if I just got a stone and dull them rather than sharpen them! 

Sondra, saw sharpening? Maybe my local hardware store could do it, then??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes there are a couple places around here that sharpen lawn mower blades /saws/ etc.
this one just did my trimmers and chain saw think it cost me $15 for the saw and two pair hoof trimmers. I have a sissor sharpener but it didn't work very good on the trimmers.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, Billie--Academy Sports & Outdoors. Back where the guns & knives are. Lansky makes several different sets. Mine has four or five stones. I think I spent less than $30.00 on it. It's supposed to sharpen anything, although really small blades are hard to clamp in the holder.

Tom


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, y'all! I might take my trimmers to the place that does our chainsaw chains & lawnmower blades and ask, and if they say they can't, I'll check the sporting goods stores. (I think the Academy here has closed, but I could be mistaken...) I appreciate it! Sharper trimmers mean hands that aren't sore as the dickens for 2 days after trimming!


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Fiskar scissor sharpener that has worked real well. Fits right in my tack box.
Les


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

This is what I use to sharpen my hoof trimmers
http://www.accusharp.com/

WORKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

My hubby takes them into his shop and makes them magically sharp again ;-)

Tracy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Another really good trick is to keep sandpaper in your box, the last thing you do before putting your shears away is to cut into the sand paper several times. Sharpening is about straighting out the bur on the blade, not taking off metal, so the sandpaper straightens up the blade for you each time and you can use your shears for much longer. I cut into maybe two time the really coarse stuff and then a couple times the really fine stuff. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all those great ideas! A friend of mine has the accusharp thing in her kitchen for knives, so I might wind up getting a few of those anyway.  Sandpaper? Huh! That sounds easy enough! Tracy, cute, but unless he can abra-cadabra a couple thousand miles away....  Very much appreciated, y'all!


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

Never thought about sand paper. Makes perfect sense.
Les


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have two pair of hoof trimmers.. I use a dremel tool to sharpen them after every use. works well for us....(We have 15 goats) I just use a sanding wheel on the tool... works GREAT!


----------

